# Rapid Competition Raceway 2014/2015



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

The track is prepared, just need to get a layout down and we will be good to go for this Saturday.


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

Oh yeah babby


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Fun day of practice. We had a nice group of racers, 12th and touring. We will be doing it again Sunday (tomorrow) from 12:00 until 5pm. Come on out and help build up the groove in the carpet.


----------



## MikeBob (Dec 29, 2004)

When is the next track day?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

MikeBob said:


> When is the next track day?


Wednesday evening 5pm - 9pm and Saturday 9:30am - 5pm


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

After practice with the 12th scale spec tires they worked great! I would love to see all the 12th scale 17.5 guys running them! See everyone Saturday!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Andrew, Scott and I are going to try and get the Flat Screen hung Saturday.
Scott is making some custom steel mounting brackets.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

We got the Wide Screen up today.
It's not the best picture but you can see it hanging over the scoring booth.


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Time to get those cars dusted off and out to the track.
Lets do some carpet racing.


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

first question is are we racing tomorrow? Second question is does anyone know how to get ahold of Denny? I am planning on running my xray and just need a starting point for gearing if anyone knows it would be greatly appreciated thank you in advance


----------



## rodeojoe (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm down for some vta tomorrow


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks Joe


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Saturday is our season opener. Doors open at 9:00am


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thank you to all that came out to Play Saturday.


----------



## RCGuy (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a complete rtr CRC Gen XL 12th scale for sale, anybody interested in getting into a fun class!
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=421760


----------



## bustedpiecesrc (Oct 20, 2007)

anyone run 10th scale onroad pancars?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I have plenty of tire sauce for anyone that needs some.


----------



## speeddaddy (Feb 19, 2005)

My son and I are coming up from kalamazoo to race on Saturday (VTA). Do the doors open at 9:00? What time are you done racing? I'am not a very good driver so maybe everybody should run there old beatup bodies. lol


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

speeddaddy said:


> My son and I are coming up from kalamazoo to race on Saturday (VTA). Do the doors open at 9:00? What time are you done racing? I'am not a very good driver so maybe everybody should run there old beatup bodies. lol


Yep, doors open at 9:00am.
See you at the track.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Anyone been running USGT? 

Bill


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

WarpWind said:


> Anyone been running USGT?
> 
> Bill


Scott and Fred have theirs about ready to go.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Fred, any chance of posting Saturday's results? Didn't get a chance to see the results before I took off. Thanks. 

Bill D.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

WarpWind said:


> Fred, any chance of posting Saturday's results? Didn't get a chance to see the results before I took off. Thanks.
> 
> Bill D.


Yeah, I can grab them Wednesday for you.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Looks like the Sedans are starting to make a comeback.
Awesome racing with that many cars on the track.


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Once again had a blast racing VTA and talking with every one at the track Saturday. Ready to race my USGT car when we have enough for a race. My dad also has his however he is only coming every other week at this time. Also exited about the legends class looks like it will just be alot of fun.


----------



## Winditout (Jan 12, 2011)

Fred Knapp said:


> Looks like the Sedans are starting to make a comeback.
> Awesome racing with that many cars on the track.


Having a blast with my tc. I still haven't dropped. It in the waist basket like my little car.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

New layout this week. It's kind of the same just a lot more open


----------



## speeddaddy (Feb 19, 2005)

What kind of speed controls are you guys using for 1 cell legends racing and where do you get your 1 cell batteries. Thanks Leon


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 3, 2012)

I picked up a hobbywing juststock


----------



## speeddaddy (Feb 19, 2005)

X53Gunner said:


> I picked up a hobbywing juststock




I thought the hobbywing juststock does 2-3s not 1s cells


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Crap I may have screwed up then, will have to check. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 3, 2012)

You are correct. Thanks for giving me a heads up! I will have to look for a decent single cell speed control.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I've got old Novak Havoc 1s ESCs in most of mine, but if I were buying one today, it would be one of these:

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...le_Sensored_Brushless_ESC_ROAR_approved_.html

They're even ROAR approved now (and sold out in the US warehouses ). I might place an order soon, we can discuss it tomorrow at the track.


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 3, 2012)

That's so funny I was just looking at that exact same one.. When my email alert went off saying someone posted.


----------



## BigStu (Jan 20, 2014)

You might want to pick up the program card with those speedos. 
I know programming them can be a pain.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Results from Saturday.


----------



## S.Stewart (Apr 1, 2014)

X53Gunner said:


> Crap I may have screwed up then, will have to check. Thanks for the heads up.


You can use the JustStock with 1s if you use a receiver pack. Some 12th scale guys use it that way.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

No on-road practice scheduled for this Wednesday.
With a few of our top drivers going to the Cleveland US Indoor Champs this week I don't expect much for 1/12 out touring car. So lets bring out those RJ Speed cars and VTA's and run'em Saturday.


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 3, 2012)

I had thought you were going to be closed on Saturday. But since your going to be open I'm in.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Meeting of the Minds at the US Indoor Champs.

Tony, Jim and Ernie.


----------



## RCGuy (Jan 7, 2012)

Fred, you need any help with the Grand Slam?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

RCGuy said:


> Fred, you need any help with the Grand Slam?


Your bet, 
Thanks Mark.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

With the temps being this low and dipping lower this evening practice is cancelled for Wednesday evening.


----------



## Duke Bradshaw (Dec 27, 2006)

Fred,
How is the Grand Slam shaping up?
Sounds like it should be an awesome time!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Duke Bradshaw said:


> Fred,
> How is the Grand Slam shaping up?
> Sounds like it should be an awesome time!


I really can't tell you much until Friday night.


----------



## hydro18679 (Dec 8, 2011)

Fred Knapp said:


> I really can't tell you much until Friday night.



Is there practice tonight?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

hydro18679 said:


> Is there practice tonight?


Yes, practice tonight.


----------



## bmallen00 (Jan 24, 2014)

Does your track have a separate thread for the Sunday oval racing? I normally run in Mt Pleasent but a couple of us are wanting to come to your track the 25th. If some one has a link thatd be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Duke Bradshaw (Dec 27, 2006)

bmallen00 said:


> Does your track have a separate thread for the Sunday oval racing? I normally run in Mt Pleasent but a couple of us are wanting to come to your track the 25th. If some one has a link thatd be great. Thanks in advance.



You have a pm from me


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Grandslam/Michigan State Champs*

Thank you, Mike Wise, who kept the event running smoothly so much so that an extra round was added yesterday. Congratulations to the winners. The Michigan State Champions are as follows; VTA - Denny Barlage (Mi), USGT - Mike McBride (PA), TC - Max Kuenning (NM), 12th stock - Andrew Knapp (MI). Two classes were added that are not included in the points series, 12th mod and WGT. Andrew Knapp won 12th mod and Lee Harpe took the win in WGT. Thank you to all those who attended. Without racers this series would not be possible

Support your local track!


----------



## RCGuy (Jan 7, 2012)

A great weekend of racing once again at Rapid Competition Raceway! Program went very smooth both days. I ran the tech table, everything went great. Thanks so much to all the out of town racers that made the trip. Max wins the longest journey, from Albuquerque NM. :woohoo:
Looking forward to doing this again.
Thanks again Fred for putting on a great show.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for being a great host Fred.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

RCGuy said:


> A great weekend of racing once again at Rapid Competition Raceway! Program went very smooth both days. I ran the tech table, everything went great. Thanks so much to all the out of town racers that made the trip. Max wins the longest journey, from Albuquerque NM. :woohoo:
> Looking forward to doing this again.
> Thanks again Fred for putting on a great show.


Thank you Mark the


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I had a lot of fun. Had a big pile of broken parts but I had fun none the less. A really great bunch of racers were at that event.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I really had a good time this last weekend. Thanks to Fred and crew for hosting the race and FRP for their sponsorship. Great road trip.

chuck


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

The grip should come us quickly this Saturday for on-road racing. We had a nice groove in after the GrandSlam.


----------



## RCGuy (Jan 7, 2012)

Fred Knapp said:


> Thank you Mark the


You are so clever.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Schedule Change*

*Schedule Change*

Rapid Competition will be moving to a *every other week on-road racing program* with oval racing running the opposite Saturday’s. 
With the turnout being very light on a weekly basis we have found it necessary to make
these changes to our schedule. Burning gas and lights for just a few racers at best just isn't working. 

The new schedule is a follows

2-07-15	On-road
2-14-15	Oval
2-21-15	On-road
2-28-15	Oval
and so on


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

What about this weekend (Jan. 31st) ?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

kevinm said:


> What about this weekend (Jan. 31st) ?


Kevin, I think I'm just going to take this weekend off and enjoy time with the wife and family.


----------



## tsnowman (Jan 20, 2009)

What are you guys running for a beginner class there? Also for 17.5 can you cut the entire back out on the 1/12 body? Looking to get back soon


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

tsnowman said:


> What are you guys running for a beginner class there? Also for 17.5 can you cut the entire back out on the 1/12 body? Looking to get back soon


VTA, vintage trans am is a great place to start on-road racing.
Yes, cut the entire back out of the 1/12 body.
Andrew and I run the legend car on-road also, its a hoot.


----------



## tsnowman (Jan 20, 2009)

The wife could run a legend no problem! What motor and battery and esc you guys use?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

tsnowman said:


> The wife could run a legend no problem! What motor and battery and esc you guys use?


Stock gearing, Roar Stock 17.5 motor no boost esc and yellow stripe that comes with the kit. You can run the purple strip if you want. Bearings are OK.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Lets get a roll call going for this coming Saturday.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Me...


----------



## hydro18679 (Dec 8, 2011)

me345


----------



## speeddaddy (Feb 19, 2005)

Me to


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

For those of you that have a legend car be sure to bring it out this saturday as we will have a visitor that plans on running his. Wha who.


----------



## speeddaddy (Feb 19, 2005)

I'll be there with my Legends


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

The track open at 9:00am this Saturday. Lets do some racing!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Results*

Todays Results.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Is anyone planning on going to the USVTA Nationals in Ft. Wayne on the 21st & 22nd?


----------



## speeddaddy (Feb 19, 2005)

Yes, already signed up


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

No practice tonight because of the weather, 
There will be ON ROAD racing this Saturday day! Who's coming?


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Who is coming for onroad practice tomorrow? Let's get a roll call!


----------



## hydro18679 (Dec 8, 2011)

oh yea


----------



## hydro18679 (Dec 8, 2011)

Alright, who's coming with me?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

hydro18679 said:


> Alright, who's coming with me?


That is funny.


----------



## LOSI_Duck (Dec 12, 2007)

what is running Saturday, I have time to race.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

LOSI_Duck said:


> what is running Saturday, I have time to race.:thumbsup:


Come on out, haven't seen you two in a while.
we always have VTA racers.


----------



## hydro18679 (Dec 8, 2011)

Legends, yall.


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

No practice tonight but there is racing Saturday


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

*Sakura parts*

FYI - I just found the bulkhead covers at HKS Hobby, claim to be in stock.

http://www.hksrc.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=sak-34&product_id=7314

http://www.hksrc.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=sak-37&product_id=7319

Might want these too:
http://www.hksrc.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=3rac-sg4866&product_id=9652


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

No practice tonight, Oval racing Saturday


----------



## hydro18679 (Dec 8, 2011)

ugh, for the love...


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

For all practical purposes we have decided to call it a season for on-road racing. It was fun while it lasted and looking forward to the next. Thank you everyone that came out to support your local track.:thumbsup:


----------



## hydro18679 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks Fred, it was lots of fun. Thanks for giving us a place to run.


----------



## bmallen00 (Jan 24, 2014)

Dang I was hoping to make it down the 18th to finally try road course with the legend. Or if Kevin loaned out a vta for the day. Lol


----------



## tsnowman (Jan 20, 2009)

When ya guys going to start running again?


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

I've been wondering the same thing. I'm hoping soon. 

Bill D.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Haven't given much thought to it. Really enjoying the summer.
I suppose we will be up and running by October at the latest.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

The schedule will be posted in the next few days.
Who's ready for some racing. wohwho.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

I know I am.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

First on-road race of this season will be October 3.
Who's in?


----------



## MikeBob (Dec 29, 2004)

Lets do this 


Doors still opening at 9?


----------



## Bigcracing (Dec 28, 2014)

*Sept race practice*

Hello Fred buy chance would you be open this saturday for practice before the holloween classic

Thanks Chris Corven


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Bigcracing said:


> Hello Fred buy chance would you be open this saturday for practice before the holloween classic
> 
> Thanks Chris Corven


Chris, 
We just finished up our out door racing season.
The plan is to spend this weekend getting the facility
cleaned up and a track built for racing.
Sorry to say we will not be ready for any racing or practicing this weekend.


----------



## Bigcracing (Dec 28, 2014)

No problem Fred I understand thought i would ask. 

Thanks Chris


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Sub Floor*

OK fellows,
Here's what Andrew and I would like to do this season.
We have an opportunity to get all the lumber from the indoor champs this season and finally have a sub floor.
We believe this will be an excellent way to improve our facility. 

However is does come at a cost.
The lumber is free. 
We just have to go get it.
I can’t do it alone and will need help.

If you are interested is helping in one way or another please message me or see me at the track.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Opening Day*

Spent the day at the track.
We are ready for our first race of the season next Saturday.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Schedule:*

10/10/2015 Oval racing
10/14/2015 Practice Road Course
10/17/2015 Road Course
10/21/2015 Road Course Practice
10/24/2015 Oval racing
10/28/2015 Road Course Practice
10/31/2015 Road Course
11/4/2015 Road Course Practice
11/7/2015 Oval racing
11/11/2015 Road Course Practice
11/14/2015 Road Course
11/18/2015 Road Course Practice
11/21/2015 Oval racing
11/25/2015 Road Course Practice
11/28/2015 Road Course
12/2/2015 Road Course Practice
12/5/2015 Oval racing
12/9/2015 Road Course Practice
12/12/2015 Road Course
12/16/2015 Road Course Practice
12/19/2015 Oval racing
12/23/2015 Road Course Practice
12/26/2015 Road Course


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Next up on the schedule 10-17-15 road course racing Saturday. Doors open at 9:00am.
Bring those 1/12, touring, VTA, USGT and legend cars out.:thumbsup:


----------



## hydro18679 (Dec 8, 2011)

Fred Knapp said:


> Next up on the schedule 10-17-15 road course racing Saturday.


Practice tonight?


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes practice tonight


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Hoping practice isn't a sign of what's to come Saturday.
Get those cars ready boys. It's racing season.


----------



## speeddaddy (Feb 19, 2005)

What time do the doors open Saturday?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

speeddaddy said:


> What time do the doors open Saturday?


Doors Open At 9:00am


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Fun day at the track.
VTA, USGT, 17.5 TC and 1/12.
A big thank you to everyone. Let's keep the momentum going.


----------



## RCGuy (Jan 7, 2012)

What time does road course practice start?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Mark,
We are oval racing this Saturday and Doors open at 8:00am
Next Saturday will be on road racing and Doors open at 9:00am


----------



## hydro18679 (Dec 8, 2011)

Practice Wednesday (28th)?


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

hydro18679 said:


> Practice Wednesday (28th)?


I hope so! I know a couple other people are hoping for it too!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Mike Slaughter said:


> I hope so! I know a couple other people are hoping for it too!


I'm sorry guys, I can't make it happen this week. I have to work until 8:00pm
and Andrew and Lauren are doing the honeymoon thing.


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Practice as scheduled tonight?

Thanks!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Mike Slaughter said:


> Practice as scheduled tonight?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes Sir.


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Onroad practice Wednesday?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

walterhenderson said:


> Onroad practice Wednesday?


Yes, Andrew will open around 4:00pm.


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Same tomorrow Fred?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

walterhenderson said:


> Same tomorrow Fred?


Andrew will open this afternoon for on-road practice. He will open at about 4:15


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hydro18679 (Dec 8, 2011)

*New carpet!*

Congrats Andrew on your Cleveland Mod victory and two podiums! Incredible racing this past weekend.

Cant wait to get the new subfloor and carpet down!


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Practice tomorrow?!!?!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Mike Slaughter said:


> Practice tomorrow?!!?!


Wish I could accommodate the on-road guys for practice this week.
Andrew is sicker then a dog and I am flat worn out after getting the truck unloaded last night. 6' Stack of 4X8 sheets, bunk of 2X4's and carpet.
Need time to recover, Sorry.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Sub Floor*

Working on putting a crew and a work schedule together for getting the sub floor down. The tenative work days will fall between Christmas and New Years. Dec 28-29-30-31

Those that we have signed up to help with this project it is appreciated.
After next saturdays on-road race I hope to have few more names to add to the list. Mean while we will work on a list of task and the order they will need to be done in so that anyone can pick and do what's next.


----------



## hydro18679 (Dec 8, 2011)

Count me in. I'll be around the 28-30th. Evenings atleast.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

hydro18679 said:


> Count me in. I'll be around the 28-30th. Evenings atleast.


Thank you Jeff.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Practice tonight?!?!?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Sorry guys. This is the busiest time of year at work for me and Andrew has the flu.


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Practice..... Tonight?

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Mike Slaughter said:


> Practice..... Tonight?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mike


Yes, practice tonight.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Prep has begun for the installation of the subfloor.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

We will be working on the floor in the evening this whole week.
Dec 28-29-30-31.
The first oval race on the carpet will be this next Saturday.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

The carpet is up and ready to start putting the subfloor down. Andrew and I will be at the track after work Monday, 4:30ish. If you can help it would be appreciated.

If anyone knows an electrician, we need to get the power pole by the scoring booth moved to a new location so we can have a longer straightaway.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Andrew and I got it started.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Really appreciate all the work you guys are putting in. Can't wait to run on it. 

Bill D.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

What a crew we had tonight.
Our racers know how to make it happen.
Much thanks to everyone, I'm very happy with the progress.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Looks great so far.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

WarpWind said:


> Looks great so far.


I know rite, hopine to get the rest of the sub-floor down tomorrow and the floor sanded.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

We got the floor down, some electrical work done for the new scoring booth but we still a fair bit of sanding to do.
Looks like it could be a late one tomorrow getting everything ready to put down the carpet Friday.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Snowbird Nationals*

On-road racing this next Saturday Jan 9, 2016

Next oval race is on Jan 16, 2016

On-road scheduled for Jan 23, 2016

For those of you planning on going to the Snowbird Nationals,
It's time to get those cars in shape on the carpet that will be used for the Snowbirds this year.


----------



## hydro18679 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Practice*

Can we come tomorrow for on road practice?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

hydro18679 said:


> Can we come tomorrow for on road practice?


Yes, by all means.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

The layout is down and ready to go for Saturday racing action.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

On-road racing is off to a good start on the new sub-floor and carpet.
I had a good time racing VTA today. I thought the layout was flowing and fun.
Thank you Denny for letting me race your car. Eventually the groove came in and the cars started looking more consistent.

Here are today's results:
https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fyoutu.be%2F5fpA7q4T29g&h=zAQFkumUn


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Road course this week Saturday the 23rd.
Wednesday evening practice the 20th.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Have the HDMI cable for the monitor in my possession, just need a ladder to do the job.

The track is sweeper on and off, fast and fun.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

The track is prepped and ready to go racing.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Great turnout for on-road today.
Lesson learned, when we have this many racers we need to start by 11:00am and keep any delays to a minimum.
It's awesome to see road course on the rebound.


----------



## hydro18679 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hopefully there is practice tonight. I got my gear ready to go.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

hydro18679 said:


> Hopefully there is practice tonight. I got my gear ready to go.


Andrew should be at the track.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Time Is running out.
Get those VTA, USGT and 1/12 scale cars ready.

Doors open at 9:00.am racing at 11:00 am.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Nice crowd today. Racing started at 11:00 am and we finished just after 4:00 pm. USGT is taking off and a blast to watch. As usual 1/12 and VTA are always healthy.
Thank you to everyone, on-road is back and building.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Damn, I wish I lived closer


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Miller Time said:


> Damn, I wish I lived closer


That would be nice.

I have a little something headed your way later on this week.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

On-road practice tonight. 
Doors open at 5:00pm.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

It was a little slower day then normal for on-road racing today and we still had a lot of fun.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Wednesdsy practice*

Andrew will be attending the 2016 roar nationals this week and will not be available for road course practice Wednesday evening. Closed Wednesday.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Fred Knapp said:


> Andrew will be attending the 2016 roar nationals this week and will not be available for road course practice Wednesday evening. Closed Wednesday.


Don't worry, I'll teach him a trick or 2 at Nats.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Miller Time said:


> Don't worry, I'll teach him a trick or 2 at Nats.


He already knows how to break stuff...


----------



## bigpete (Mar 3, 2016)

*i'm back*

hope you guys are ready for me hope to at least complete one or 2 laps sat, call that a gggoood day.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

bigpete said:


> hope you guys are ready for me hope to at least complete one or 2 laps sat, call that a gggoood day.


Just remembrer, it someone closes in on you on the track they have already passed you on the clock. Slower is faster.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigpete (Mar 3, 2016)

*thanks fred*



Fred Knapp said:


> Just remembrer, it someone closes in on you on the track they have already passed you on the clock. Slower is faster.:thumbsup:


that's funny getting nervous and it's only Thursday lol, remember its been about 10 yrs so, again if i complete a couple of laps its a ggggooooddd day
:devil:


----------



## bigpete (Mar 3, 2016)

*misssion aclomplished*

with the 21.5 i got more than 2 laps. however the didn't go without its wrenching. luckily i didn't break any parts , just smoked a spur that Fred said he could fix! as far as the 13.5 well it spent more time in the air traction rolling and putting on some moves a fine gymnast would be jealous off. so back to the basics and reset the car and put that pig on a diet 44 oz cheez.
hope that in 2 weeks i can get the car rebuilt get rid of the traction rolling and have enough people to race 21.5 with, see ya around

bigpete


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Congratulations to Andrew Knapp - ROAR National Champion!

Quite an impressive history of 12th scale racing in Grand Rapids.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

Anybody looking for a full set of boca bearings for a tc4 club racer. I have a full set that sell for 46 bucks will ship to you for 30 bucks.SOLD


----------



## hydro18679 (Dec 8, 2011)

Im assuming there is onroad practice tonight.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Fun bunch of racers today with some fast guys coming in from the East to run 1/12 scale. VTA was a hoot as usual.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Yep it's going to be bit warmer this Saturday, do make plans to get out on the big rug and race. VTA, USGT and 1/12.


----------



## hydro18679 (Dec 8, 2011)

Wednesday?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

For all practical purposes Wednesday practice has ended for the season.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Who's coming out to race tomorrow? What classes?


----------



## bigpete (Mar 3, 2016)

Fred Knapp said:


> For all practical purposes Wednesday practice has ended for the season.


does that include oval Fred?


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

kevinm said:


> Who's coming out to race tomorrow? What classes?


I'll have my USGT & 12th with me.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

bigpete said:


> does that include oval Fred?


Racing oval next Saturday.


----------



## hydro18679 (Dec 8, 2011)

Are we racing onroad Saturday one last time, or is it oval only from here on out?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

hydro18679 said:


> Are we racing onroad Saturday one last time, or is it oval only from here on out?


Road course has ended for the season.
Will be racing oval through May.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I just wanted to take a moment to update our local race community that we are still hopeful for the up coming season. In our current market it is a challenge to find space that our crew can afford. Also I'm proposing that we form a committee of current well established carpet racers to work closely with Andrew and I to look at the challenges we face and how working to gather we as a group can keep moving forward. If this sounds like something you want to pursue let's get a list of names going. 
Thanks.


----------

